# Black Skirt Tetras with Guppy



## Aussern (Sep 16, 2016)

I have a 29 gallon tank with 3 guppies, I am looking to add new fish and the skirt tetras to me looks amazing so I was thinking of getting them. I started to research them and learned that skirt tetras are nippy and should not be kept with guppies but as I did more research I found sources that said they can and some that sad no. At my local pet store they keep the black skirt tetras with sword tails and their tails look healthy. I am not sure what to do so does anybody have experience with black skirt tetras and guppies in the same tank.


----------



## FuzzyCrawdad (Mar 21, 2015)

I've had Black Widow (black skirt) tetras in tanks with guppies, gourami, angelfish, long-fin danio, betta, and lyretail mollies, without anything ever getting nipped. Almost all tetras come with a "nippy" warning, but I've never ever seen any of my tetras ever nip anything except each other. 7 or more tetras in a school are going to have the huge bonus of they're not going to care about their tankmates because they're too busy playing tag with each other.

ALWAYS keep the warnings in mind, but it is a good idea to ask for experience. Mine is I've never had nippy tetras, but I did leave a part out: I had over half a school of black skirts die, and the survivors became butt faces, chasing and charging everything in sight. When I fixed the numbers, it went back to normal.


----------



## Aussern (Sep 16, 2016)

FuzzyCrawdad said:


> I've had Black Widow (black skirt) tetras in tanks with guppies, gourami, angelfish, long-fin danio, betta, and lyretail mollies, without anything ever getting nipped. Almost all tetras come with a "nippy" warning, but I've never ever seen any of my tetras ever nip anything except each other. 7 or more tetras in a school are going to have the huge bonus of they're not going to care about their tankmates because they're too busy playing tag with each other.
> 
> ALWAYS keep the warnings in mind, but it is a good idea to ask for experience. Mine is I've never had nippy tetras, but I did leave a part out: I had over half a school of black skirts die, and the survivors became butt faces, chasing and charging everything in sight. When I fixed the numbers, it went back to normal.


I think I might try 5 with 2 guppies I breed and raised in a 10 gallon quarantine tank and if I see the fins of my guppies ripped then I'll just make the quarantine tank into its own tank.

Bump:


FuzzyCrawdad said:


> I've had Black Widow (black skirt) tetras in tanks with guppies, gourami, angelfish, long-fin danio, betta, and lyretail mollies, without anything ever getting nipped. Almost all tetras come with a "nippy" warning, but I've never ever seen any of my tetras ever nip anything except each other. 7 or more tetras in a school are going to have the huge bonus of they're not going to care about their tankmates because they're too busy playing tag with each other.
> 
> ALWAYS keep the warnings in mind, but it is a good idea to ask for experience. Mine is I've never had nippy tetras, but I did leave a part out: I had over half a school of black skirts die, and the survivors became butt faces, chasing and charging everything in sight. When I fixed the numbers, it went back to normal.


I think I might try 5 with 2 guppies I breed and raised in a 10 gallon quarantine tank and if I see the fins of my guppies ripped then I'll just make the quarantine tank into its own tank.


----------



## s211042 (Nov 7, 2021)

guppy are adorable but skirt tetra can also be peaceful keep in a group by 9


----------

